# سؤال عن تخصص هندسة معدات طبية..؟



## الوالي (8 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أرجو الإفادة عن تخصص هندسة معدات طبية..

فقد رأيته في أحد الجامعات.. علماً بأنني مهندس كهرباء..(ماله دخل بالأجهزة الطبية بس فضووووول! ).


----------



## م التحبو (12 يوليو 2006)

*من حقك ان تستفسر*

السلا م عليكم الاخ الوالى 
المعدات الطبية هى عبارة عن اجهزة كهربائية 
انا ايضا مهندس كهرباء والان اكمل دراسات عليا فى المعدات الطبية
ولك الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يوليو 2006)

ألأخوة الأفاضل .

جميع الأجهزة لها عطلان اما كهربائي او ميكانيكي . وهنا يأتي دور التخصص .


البغدادي


----------



## الوالي (14 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على التفاعل..

من الواضح من اسم التخصص أن المعدات الطبية أجهزة كهربائية.. ولكن السؤال ما هي طبيعة التخصص .. 

لأن كلام الاستاذ شكري صحيح بأن الأعطال إما كهربائية أو ميكانيكية.. فمن يصلحها إما متخصص كهربائي أو ميكانيكي..

فأعتقد والله أعلم أن طبيعة التخصص وخاصة بالباكلريوس ليست إصلاح أجهزة بل أعم..

ولعل الأخ البتحبو عنده الإجابة..

وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز الوالي .

ان الهندسة والمعدات هو ليس فقط تصليح الأجهزة بل تصميمها و صناعتها وتطويرها حسب مقتضيات 

الحاجة والظرف.

انا تكلمت عن اعطال الأجهزة الطبية . وهي اما عطل كهربائي او ميكانيكي ثم قلت وهنا يأتي التخصص

لم اقصد اي مهندس كهربائي او ميكانيكي يستطيع ان يصلح الأعطال بل اقصد هذا التخصص من

قبل المهندس الطبي . 

ويستطيع المهندس الكهربائي او الميكانيكي ان يزاول بعض تصليح الأجهزة بالممارسة .

اعطيك مثلا انا مهندس ميكانيك اعمل الأن في مجال طب ألأسنان .

حيث ان اجهزة الأسنان 90% هي اجزاء ميكانيكية والباقي كهربائية تقتصر على مفتاح التشغيل 

والأنارة وصمامات الكهربائية البسيطة والمحولات الكهربائية البسيط ايضأ .

واكثر من ذلك اقرأ مواضيعي في الهندسة الطبية ثم في الهندسة الميكانيكية سوف تلاحظ الترابط .


البغدادي


----------



## الوالي (16 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز شكري أو البغدادي -أيهما تحب- على ردك..

ولكني أحتاج تفاصيل زيادة عن طبيعة التخصص وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## م.الدمشقي (17 يوليو 2006)

اضيف الى ما ذكره اخواني ان الاجهزه الطبيه اضافة الى الشق الكهربائي والمكانيكي هناك الشق الاكتروني وهو جزء كبير وهم
اذا يجب على مهند الطبيه ان يكون ملما بالكهرباء والميكانيك والاكترونيات
اضافة الى العلوم الاحيائيه اللازمه مثل التشريح مثلا
اضافة الى علم الحاسوب المتزايد استخامه في الاجهزه الطبيه بشكل متطرد
وعلم الشبكات ايضا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2006)

اخي الدمشقي 

كلامك صحيح ومنطقي كما في الأجهزة ألألكترونية الطبية مثل السونار وشاشات المراقبة واعطاء 

السوائل والرنين والأشعة والصدمة الكهربائية ..الخ .

كما احب ان اضيف ايضأ . ان للمهندس الأجهزة الطبية له تخصص ايضأ .

مثلأ في مجال اجهزة البصريات او العيون مهندس متخصص .

او الأشعة ايضأ . اريد ان اقول ان لكل اختصاص طبي له مهندس اختصاص في نفس الأختصاص .

حيث لايمكن للمهندس اجهزة طبية ان يلم بجميع الأختصاصات الطب .

اما من ناحية التصميم والتطوير نأخذ مثال : اذا طلب تطوير جهاز تصلب الحشوة الضوئية Light 

Cure 

اعتذر لأنقطاع الكهرباء

اكمل لاحقا

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يوليو 2006)

*تكملة*

اعتذر عن التأخير 

طبعأ هذا موضوع يمكن الأطلاع عليه تحت اسم جهاز الحشوة الضوئية Light Cure

فبأمكاننا مثلأ ان نجد الياف ضوئية انقى وخالية من الأيونات حيث يمكن ان تمر الأنارة بشكل اوسع

واكثف واسرع . وبهاذا يمكن ان نقلل من الوطيه للمصباح ونجعله بدلأ من 75w الى 100w

وهذا يعني بأمكاننا ان نقلل من قدرة المحول الكهربائي وايضأ ان نصغّر الشكل .

وامثلة كثيرة على على ذلك وعن بقية الأجهزة الأخرى .

فهذا هو الأختصاص اي التفاعل والخبرة وألأبداع .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يوليو 2006)

عذرأ هناك سهوأ 

ان نقلل من الواطية للمصباح ونجعله بدلأ من 75 واط الى 50 واط ( الصحيح)

معذرتأ ثانيتأ

البغدادي


----------



## كريستال (21 يوليو 2006)

تخصص المعدات الطبية تخصص يجمع بين الهندسة الالكترونية ( احد فروع الهندسة الكهربائية ) والطب .
حيث يستخدم فيه المهندس الطبي قدراته الهندسية ليكرسها فيما ينصب لصالح الطب .
فهو بذلك يجب ان يكون داريا بطبيعة الجسم لينشأ اجهزة تساعد على معالجة الخلل الحاصل .
وعن مجال العمل : ممكن ان تعمل في تصميم الاجهزة الطبية او التصليح او المبيعات او التدريس
وكذلك في تعليم الاطباء والممرضين على الاجهزة الحديثة .
واي استفسار ترا حاضرين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2006)

الأخت كرستال 

تحية طيبة .اولا نرحب بأنضمامك ومشاركتك القيّمة الأولى . وان شاء الله تكون صديقة دائمة لنا .

وننظر جديدك ومشاركتك بشكل اوسع خدمتأ لوطننا الكبير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2006)

الأخت كرستال 

تحية طيبة .اولا نرحب بأنضمامك ومشاركتك القيّمة الأولى . وان شاء الله تكون صديقة دائمة لنا .

وننظر جديدك ومشاركتك بشكل اوسع خدمتأ لوطننا الكبير .

البغدادي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (1 أغسطس 2006)

We Know That The Engineering Is To Make The Best Usage Of Information To Achive The Wellfair for human being
so in medicine only Drs were Doing in this field , but by the revolution in science many instruments are used starting by cutting devices and burning , ventilators ......................... till we talk about all equipments 
this revolution made by engineers , by the way we talk about x-ray devices 
the idea here to generate H.V then use The Transfere of electrons betweeen kathod and anode , who can design this except engineers 
all the biomedical equipments have Power Supply , Control Unit , Mechanical Motion , Monitoring Devices , Heat , Pressure , ......etc
the Desgin and maintenance of these devices requires Engineers 
all the biomedical equipments are direct applications for the enginnering revolution and medicine demands


----------



## كباتشينو (7 أغسطس 2006)

مع احترامي الكبير للجميع.......... هناك دائما خلط بين الصيانة والتصميم والتطوير... بمعنى اني لو اعيش سنة جنب طيارة وميكانيكي يصلحها... راح اطلع احسن واحد يسوي صيانة للطيارة بدون دراسة ولا يحزنون...
ولكن الاهم من ذلك هو التصميم والتطوير... فلا يستطيع احد ان يصمم او يطور جهاز طبي الا اذا كان مهندسا طبيا...


----------



## amontilladow (14 يناير 2007)

iam ahmadyaseen from jordan this my fourth year to me in studying biomedical engineering and i have read your comments about this department but i want to add that this department is in asummaried words aconnection between the engineering and the medicine and it is not focused only on the medical instrument for example the medical engineer can find asolution for the problems that there is not agood asolution for it in medicineso we can solve this problems by using the engineering concepts especially the electrical concepts and this the idea of my graduation progect that is using the electrical stimulation to solve the problem of the sudden voiding of the patient bladder the only way to solve this problem in medicine isby removing the damaged nurves that are connecting with the bladder but we can stimulate this nerves by the electrical stimulation and that is done by designing agenerasl stimulation system and to do that well you must know the voiding system work well to make your design optimal as it is possible in the last i thing that this intressting department is a branch of the electronic and mechanical engineering behind the medicine information that the biomedical engineer must have to know how the body instrument s work well thank you very much


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،

ان مهندس المعدات الطبية حلقة وصل بين الطب والهندسة
لذلك عليه ان يعمل جاهدا في تطوير نفس حتى يتماشى مع العصر ويكوم ملما في الطب حتى يشارك مهندسيين اللكترون والكهرباء وغيرهم أرائهم ويوصل المعلومة الطبية من الطبيب بشكل صحيح ويعمل على تصميم وابتكار كل جديد هذا والله أعلم.

--------------------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقامك


----------

